# Preparing to Connect Takes 8 Minutes??



## abredt (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a TiVo Premier that replaces my defective one. When I force a connection to the network. it stays in "Preparing" for 8 minutes. I'm not in the middle of Guided Setup. Seems excessive.

How long does yours stay in Preparing?

Thanks, cb


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No need to cross post. It is not helpful to you or anyone.

It can take while for a new unit, even if completed with setup. I would think you are getting a service update, the initial setup will not necessarily take you to the most recent software version.

Plus, since you will not do this often, it really should not matter, unless your unit has an issue.


----------



## abredt (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry for the cross-post. The first one was in the wrong forum and I could edit it, but couldn't figure out how to move or delete it.

It still has the same version number. Could the tuning adapter slow it down? I didn't have one on my Series-3 and preparing took very little time.

Thanks for your quick reply, cb


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds excessive to me. I'd pull the power cord out, wait a minute and plug it back in. It will reboot the unit.

Go to Messages and Settings/Settings/Phone and Network and check that your network is up and running and your signal strength is OK.

Then try connecting again.

Barbeedoll


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

abredt said:


> How long does yours stay in Preparing?


I have 2 Premiere and had 3 S2's. Although I never timed any of them in the preparing stage its always taken several minutes and I wouldn't be surprised if it did take 8 minutes. If I need to make a manual connection I just start the process and forget about it for at least an hour because even when it's done it needs to sort all the new info.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

It always takes a long time......ever since my first Tivo 10 years ago. It has never gotten one bit faster.


----------



## chenb0t (Jun 26, 2011)

manually doing mine now. so far. preparing to connect 11mins. tivo. im abt to throw u out of my window.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Does anyone sit there and watch it? If I make a connection I go and watch something. It does everything in the background while I'm doing other things with the TiVo.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Does anyone sit there and watch it? If I make a connection I go and watch something. It does everything in the background while I'm doing other things with the TiVo.


I don't think that's the point. There are several things you can't do while it's connecting. One of them I've wanted to do today was remove some channels from my list. A whole truckload of unwanted channels has been added. You can't edit the list while it's connecting.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

It's doing a lot of housekeeping during the preparing phase - cleaning up databases, removing outdated guide data, etc. It's also why the post-connecting phase takes so long as it integrates the freshly downloaded data into the databases.

And all this happens at low priority, so it takes longer since it's also buffering TV at the same time...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

You're lucky, only 8 minutes in preparing to connect? I envy you .


----------



## Carfan (Aug 9, 2003)

tomhorsley said:


> You're lucky, only 8 minutes in preparing to connect? I envy you .


THIS!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> It always takes a long time......ever since my first Tivo 10 years ago. It has never gotten one bit faster.


That's not been my experience. That is until I got a Premiere, now it takes several minutes in the "preparing to connect" stage and sometimes even longer in the "Loading" stage. I don't understand why it takes so long, especially when my Tivo is connected via Ethernet with 10meg Internet.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Resist said:


> That's not been my experience. That is until I got a Premiere, now it takes several minutes in the "preparing to connect" stage and sometimes even longer in the "Loading" stage. I don't understand why it takes so long, especially when my Tivo is connected via Ethernet with 10meg Internet.


Neither the "Preparing" nor the "Loading" stages have anything to do with your Internet connection. Those are governed by the CPU speed.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> Neither the "Preparing" nor the "Loading" stages have anything to do with your Internet connection. Those are governed by the CPU speed.


I understand that, I was just providing more information than what was probably needed.


----------

